

Father of Net Neutrality: I'm crowdfunding my political campaign - bccruzer
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/04/why-the-father-of-net-neutrality-is-crowdfunding-his-political-campaign/

======
bccruzer
donate here: [https://teachoutwu.tilt.com/save-teachout-wu-from-
governor-c...](https://teachoutwu.tilt.com/save-teachout-wu-from-governor-
cuomo-s-bullying)

